# I Kicked the Bucket (and Man it Sucks!)



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I got tired of sanding dust clogging my vac filter so quickly. When hooked to a sander, the filter would be totally caked and suction would suffer before the bottom of the canister was even covered. So, I bought an Onieda Dust Deputy (just the plastic cyclone) for $49. Hooked it up to a 5 gallon bucket to try it out. I was impressed with the cyclone, but the bucket just had to go. It filled up too quickly and was always tipping over. So, I built my own bucket, and a cart to carry both the vac and cyclone. While I'm at it, might as well try to quieten down the vac a bit too. I don't have a decibel meter, but the vac note changed from a piercing shriek to a much more acceptable low howl. The loudest sound is now the sucking sound at the end of the hose. I haven't figured out how to insert photos into the body of the message, so open the attached PDF document to find pictures and narrative.

Thanks for looking . . .


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice set up and nice shop


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had a Dust Deputy for years and liked it so much I bought their three horse Gorilla. Then, after retirement, I down graded to a Super Dust Deputy and am thinking of moving it to my little horse and a half, and installing a Super Dust Deputy XL on my four bagger.

Said another way, cyclones rock.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Andy, any trouble with heat build up in the vacuum box?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

schnewj said:


> Andy, any trouble with heat build up in the vacuum box?


So far, it only gets a few degrees warmer than ambient. The exhaust from the vac hits the back of the box, and should splatter in all directions, including over the top. The cooling fan draws from two areas near the vac handles and exhausts out the top. I'm hoping there's enough circulation within the box to keep temperatures acceptable. This shop vac is 25 years old and has served its due, so if I kill it, I'll take the box apart and just let the next vac ride in the open. My new Ridgid vac doesn't shriek quite as loudly as the old Craftsman, so it would be more tolerable. But the Craftsman has variable speed and I can turn it down for sanding.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I like, very original and practical. Good job.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DonkeyHody said:


> I haven't figured out how to insert photos into the body of the message, so open the attached PDF document to find pictures and narrative.


You click on Manage Attachments either when you start the thread or after clicking Go Advanced when replying in a thread. Click on Browse for each picture you want to upload. (It helps to maximize the screen so you can see the upload button when it's time.) That will open up files in your computer but you may need to pick between My Documents, My Downloads, or My pictures to find the pictures you are looking for. Once you find it click on it to highlight it then click on Open. The screen should go back to the Browse Files box and there should be the name or number of the photo next to the Browse box. If you have more photos the click on the next Browse Files and repeat. When you are finished adding photos click on the upload button and wait for the photos to upload. When they have click on Close This Window and it will go back to the dialog box.

It may sound complicated but it isn't. Maybe open a second Routerforums and try adding them to the thread now and that way you can switch back and forth as needed from these instructions. Once you've done it it will be easy next time.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work Andy.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You click on Manage Attachments either when you start the thread or after clicking Go Advanced when replying in a thread. Click on Browse for each picture you want to upload. (It helps to maximize the screen so you can see the upload button when it's time.) That will open up files in your computer but you may need to pick between My Documents, My Downloads, or My pictures to find the pictures you are looking for. Once you find it click on it to highlight it then click on Open. The screen should go back to the Browse Files box and there should be the name or number of the photo next to the Browse box. If you have more photos the click on the next Browse Files and repeat. When you are finished adding photos click on the upload button and wait for the photos to upload. When they have click on Close This Window and it will go back to the dialog box.


Thanks Chuck, 
I figured out how to upload the pictures like you said, but all the pictures show up together at the end of the message. I want to be able to intersperse pictures and text so I can narrate each photo. I've seen other people do it, but I haven't been able to do it.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice work Andy. Shop built things with that much craftsmanship always impress me. Says you care about the details.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> Thanks Chuck,
> I figured out how to upload the pictures like you said, but all the pictures show up together at the end of the message. I want to be able to intersperse pictures and text so I can narrate each photo. I've seen other people do it, but I haven't been able to do it.


Yeah, wanted to do the same (intersperse text and images). So I went the direction of a regular web site. I've been using wix which has it's own set of issues but gives me more flexibility than the BBS software.


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

I've been planning something similar. Though with my limited space I'm planning on elevating it overhead. 

Anyone know if the bottom section (normally a bucket) has to be round? Could it be square instead?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, Andy. I'm planning to upgrade this summer, and will probably incorporate your idea. Also, I like your wooden floor. My antique feet hurt standing on my concrete floor.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice work, and I agree that I'm jealous of your floor! 

It's the little things....


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks to all for the kind words! 
1. The Onieda website says the dustbin can be any shape. I wondered if the squat shape of mine would make it fill in the center only. But the dust is still swirling when it exits the cyclone and forms a ring around the side walls first, then fills toward the center. 

2. My shop came with the house. It's built on a hillside and has room to store my lawnmowers and such underneath. Even more than the underfoot cushion, I enjoy being able to run electricity, air lines and dust piping under the floor instead of overhead. 

3. There's nothing like unlimited time available to improve your attention to detail. Since I retired, I'll often stop what I'm doing to fix something that's bugging me. I don't put anything off until "later" because THIS is the "later" I was putting everything off until. My shop is steadily improving, but the kitchen cabinets are progressing very slowly. 

4. The downside of course is that my vac is now much larger and heavier than it was before. It won't tuck under the end of my workbench or tablesaw extension. I expect that soon it will find a home against a wall and I'll run PVC pipes to the various places. The good news is that a clean filter will forgive a lot of sins. Now I still have plenty of suction at the end of 15 feet or so of 2" PVC.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DonkeyHody said:


> Thanks Chuck,
> I figured out how to upload the pictures like you said, but all the pictures show up together at the end of the message. I want to be able to intersperse pictures and text so I can narrate each photo. I've seen other people do it, but I haven't been able to do it.


Harry Sinclair and Mike from Detroit told me the name of a free program that allows you to do that but it didn't want to work on my old computer and I can't remember the name of it now.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Harry Sinclair and Mike from Detroit told me the name of a free program that allows you to do that but it didn't want to work on my old computer and I can't remember the name of it now.


Oh well, I guess the PDF route works . . .
Thanks


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

DonkeyHody said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words!
> 1. The Onieda website says the dustbin can be any shape. I wondered if the squat shape of mine would make it fill in the center only. But the dust is still swirling when it exits the cyclone and forms a ring around the side walls first, then fills toward the center.


thanks. That's good to know. Making the container square will help to maximize the holding capability in a small space.


> 2. My shop came with the house. It's built on a hillside and has room to store my lawnmowers and such underneath. Even more than the underfoot cushion, I enjoy being able to run electricity, air lines and dust piping under the floor instead of overhead.
> 
> 4. The downside of course is that my vac is now much larger and heavier than it was before. It won't tuck under the end of my workbench or tablesaw extension. I expect that soon it will find a home against a wall and I'll run PVC pipes to the various places. The good news is that a clean filter will forgive a lot of sins. Now I still have plenty of suction at the end of 15 feet or so of 2" PVC.


Giving your space as mentioned I would be incline to keep my main filtration system and compressor outside my shop while running the lines and a power switch into the shop for convenience.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A very nice job, Andy. I like your shop. I only wish I had the room. My garage is too cold all winter.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

thomas1389 said:


> A very nice job, Andy. I like your shop. I only wish I had the room. My garage is too cold all winter.


Thanks. I'm blessed with very mild winters. I can usually turn the heat on for a couple of hours in the morning and then leave it off the rest of the day. I didn't work in the shop in the summer until I sprung for a big A/C and lots of insulation.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> I didn't work in the shop in the summer until I sprung for a big A/C and lots of insulation.


See Rick, Insulation does "double duty."


HJ


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> See Rick, Insulation does "double duty.
> HJ


It keeps hot things hot and cold things cold . . . how does it know??


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Man, that looks really nice. You've got too much time on your hands! :grin:


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

OttoW said:


> I've been planning something similar. Though with my limited space I'm planning on elevating it overhead.
> 
> Anyone know if the bottom section (normally a bucket) has to be round? Could it be square instead?


When I woke up this morning, this thought popped into my head. I guess I never stop thinking about woodworking . . .

If the dust bin is square(ish) instead of round(ish), then it would need to be stronger to keep the sides from collapsing. A shop vac is capable of pulling roughly 2 psi of vacuum. Multiply that by all the square inches on the sides of a box and it's a lot of pressure. My box is 22 inches in diameter, built of 1/2" ply. It flexes noticeably when I stop up the hose. I should have used 3/4 for the top or added stiffeners. May add the stiffeners yet. Also, be sure to add an internal rim around the lid to keep the box sides from sucking in.


----------



## OttoW (Feb 13, 2016)

^ I'm not sure I would have thought about the collecting point having that much pressure. I should probably go the bucket route until I can really ponder my own container.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> It keeps hot things hot and cold things cold . . . how does it know??


cause it's related to the thermos


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, but how does the thermos know?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Does a thermos have a thermo_stat_?


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

Was hoping to see this setup, I am considering a 1hp craftsman or grizzly dust collector.


----------

